# Blue Marble HMPK spawn :)



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

I just had my first spawn! Both are HMPK blue marbles from Aquastar71  I was watching them for most of the day and of course as soon as I have to run to the store for 5 minutes they decide its a good time, so I missed it, the little boogers! I'm super excited because these two definitely have the best personalities out of all my fish, so I am hoping for some equally awesome babies! Anyway, here are some pictures! I conditioned them for about a week and a half, but the spawn isn't huge....but the bubble nest is! 

Introduction









'I likes you!"









HUGE bubblenest!










Proud daddy guarding his babies!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

How is aquastar71?? I love his fish....scared about importing, that's why I buy only from american breeders.

Sign me up for fry! Could use them for an outcross later on


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> How is aquastar71?? I love his fish....scared about importing, that's why I buy only from american breeders.
> 
> Sign me up for fry! Could use them for an outcross later on


Aquastar71 is fantastic. I am extremely please with these fish! And yes, I'll be selling some  I actually have about 6 already reserved, and I want to keep a pair for myself..but all the others can go!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Zoelie said:


> Aquastar71 is fantastic. I am extremely please with these fish! And yes, I'll be selling some  I actually have about 6 already reserved, and I want to keep a pair for myself..but all the others can go!


 Ya I'd like a pair, they're so amazing. Marbles are truely amazing fish.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow they're really beautiful. I think I might like a pair two, to add to my marble dragons. Really nice fish, hope everything goes well!


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm definitely interested in any extras you have  Male or female.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I'm not going to be doing anymore breeding for a while, so I won't ask for a pair...but maybe if you have an extra male or something that's not quite breeder-quality I might be interested 
Such a gorgeous pair!! I look forward to seeing the fry develop, keep us updated!!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'll def keep you updated! There is WAY more eggs then I originally thought now that is is dark outside and I can shine a flashlight up into the nest..exciting! I'll be sure to write down everyone's names for babies!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!! Your pair is beautiful! I'm sure the fry will be beautiful, too. Good luck with them.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

I lost my Dragon HM Chai today, but the good news is that the babies hatched! There about 50~ of them, and the proud papa is watching them like a hawk! So excited!


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Zoelie said:


> I lost my Dragon HM Chai today, but the good news is that the babies hatched! There about 50~ of them, and the proud papa is watching them like a hawk! So excited!


Sorry about your loss :-(. Thats great about the babies though! I've heard great things about Aquastar71, if I import any bettas it will probably be from them.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Here are some more picture updates, including one you can see some fry!

Cloud decided his babies didn't need a bubblenest....they needed a MANSION! 








Mind you, this is a 10 gallon tank, so that cup is huge and plenty enough space for a nice nest, but not big enough for Cloud, apparently.

Here you can see some of the fry (the clearest part is in the top left corner) :


----------

